# Advice Needed on used car bought from dealer



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Hi guys recently purchased a car from a major dealership here in Northern Ireland. To start with i wont name the dealership. The car is a vw golf 2007 gt sport 170.

To begin with the car was advertised as a golf gt140 i read up and seen that the mpg was nice and could live with it. Took for a test drive and knew i liked the car put a deposit down on the car. Paid optional 500 for a 2 year warranty. Traded in my focus against the car ended up getting money back as it was worth more than the car i was buying.

The car was missing the service book to which he replied its been given a full health check by us i fully stand by it.

When went to pick the car up the sales man asked me to read through the sheet seen it was a 170 and not the 140 i thought i was getting. Queried this with him and his reply was "Your quids in". I said to him i wanted the car for cheap running. He just laughed and pawed with me off about it being fully serviced by them and full health check.

I had the car taxed ect so signed it. He gave me one key to which i wasn't happy and queried where the other key was. He said we only sell cars as they come in its a cost price car cant give you another key i had already signed the deal ect so had no come back at the time.

So after one day owning it wouldn't start. The car was rattling bad. I also wanted to queries the one key as if i had of known the car came with one key i wouldn't have touched it. Rang on the 19th December of course the sales man was busy and he would call me back. I phoned everyday till the 8th Jan when i give up. I contacted the company who own this dealership and they got service adviser to phone me.

Explained the problems with the car and that it was missing a spare key. He said he would get me booked in and that would try get me spare key. I explained that i couldn't be without a car the dealership is 30 miles from my house. So he said he wanted to see the car sooner and had to courtesy cars. Which was fine so handed the car in.

They couldn't fix the problem with it starting they said as it started fine for them. They then made me book in for another day to fix the rattle. Booked me in and still surprise surprise no courtesy car.

Between the booking the cars oil light came on and when dipped it literally had no oil showing on the dip stick. Got my friend to check the car over and he swore to me the car had not been serviced. Dropped the car back and they said they would have a look. Phoned me a day later saying they fixed a rattle and said it had 100% been serviced. 

I asked could they deliver the car to my work. which they said would take 3 days to do as they were busy.

They are also looking me to pay 100 quid for a spare key and they will pay for the reprogramming and cutting which will take 5 days. 

My car is currently still with them. Is there anything i can do?

I don't want the car with one key and im not paying 100 quid for one. I also am not happy one bit about their customer service and not returning calls. The money i paid for the car i wouldn't expect to have these problems. Getting to work is a nitemare with no car.

Is there anyway i can get a spare key from then in the scheme of how i have been treated i think i should be getting it at least. A few friends have said as the car was different to what was described. I could try get out that way and get a refund.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Sorry for a such a big post but im actually losing sleep over it thats how annoyed it am


----------



## Brian mc21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Name them and give people a better idea of who you are dealing with. Really bad customer care. Hope you get sorted.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Not too good mate, I wouldn't be impressed.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Brian mc21 said:


> Name them and give people a better idea of who you are dealing with. Really bad customer care. Hope you get sorted.


Not sure if I'm allowed to name on here?


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

is it hursts


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

scoobyman said:


> is it hursts


Sure is


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

you have 21 day to return the car


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

inkey said:


> Sure is


had the same **** from them


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

scoobyman said:


> you have 21 day to return the car


Past that now they didn't return calls for near 3 weeks.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Id be getting intouch with trading standards and say that you called them and you got no replies


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

inkey said:


> Past that now they didn't return calls for near 3 weeks.


 phone trading standard 02837529831


----------



## snowy1 (Jan 3, 2014)

this doesn't help, but i hate USED CAR SALES GARAGES...as most I've used are not worth a SH*T. I think you could try return it, but in my personal experience it gets messy, especially if not a main dealer. I'd want them to fix it, provide a new key for all the hassle you've had...and then never return to the robbing sods ever again !!!


----------



## scoobyman (Jun 8, 2008)

scoobyman said:


> phone trading standard 0283752983 ask for richard if he still there he takes no ****:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I'd guessed that it was Hursts from the first post. 

In 1997 I bought a Rover 216 from them and I swore, for as long as my bum points down, I'll never buy another car from them. Customer service was literally non-existant. The car was serviced every 6k until the warranty ran out. Brought it to an independent who i trust implicitly to do the servicing and he said the air filter and pollen filters had NEVER been changed, given their state and the mileage on the car. Couldn't be sure about oil filter and oil obviously.

If I were you seek some professional advice from ConsumerLine NI's version of Trading Standards on 0300 123 6262.

I hope you get sorted.

Cooks


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Do you have the original advert stating it was a 140? If so, that's a material fact and the car is not as described and you would be entitled to return it.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Deanoecosse said:


> Do you have the original advert stating it was a 140? If so, that's a material fact and the car is not as described and you would be entitled to return it.


Nope


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

inkey said:


> Nope


Put the exact details into google and see what comes up, I couldn't find an advert for a car I had seen a few weeks after it had sold but I found it on there..


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They should have a note of your first complaint, if that's within 21 days then you can prove you were not happy with the car from the outset.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Trading standards is the way to go. 

You didn't pay a holding deposit by credit card did you?


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Nope was trade in they give me money in return for mine


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Phone citizens advice and ask them for details on the sales of goods act. The dealer has to have reasonable opportunity to remedy the problems. It sounds to me as it was not as described, and has been giving you trouble from the start, that you should get your money back or at least a replacement car. Good luck mate. Just remember to be calm clear and concise, a well worded letter cuts more ice than expletives.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Trading standards sounds a good call if someone recommends someone from there by name, means someone's had good experience as well as someone willing to have a go for you.

Is there an industry ombudsman for this type of thing? From my experiences, they get business's worried. Also is the garage a member if any trade assossociation? If so, have a word with them, and of course, the local papers would love to hear from you, maybe even autoexpress


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

You made the first mistake by taking the car. As you said you wasn't happy.
I've would have given them chance to sort it or walked away.
That sounds like an absolute shambles of a used car dealer.

As said citizens advice/trading standards a and go from there.

Good luk


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do trading standards and citizens advice actually cover Northern Ireland ?


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Do trading standards and citizens advice actually cover Northern Ireland ?


I have no idea I hope so going to try the number posted above.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

Report to trading standards, and if the garaged is a VW dealership, call VW UK. You have rights under the consumer acts etc. You have 6 months to disclose any problems and its down to tha garage to prove it's not there fault. After that, the table turns, it will be down to you to prove the car was like it when you got it. So your well within the 6 months. Good luck and stick with it. PM me if you need more info


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Richrush said:


> Report to trading standards, and if the garaged is a VW dealership, call VW UK. You have rights under the consumer acts etc. You have 6 months to disclose any problems and its down to tha garage to prove it's not there fault. After that, the table turns, it will be down to you to prove the car was like it when you got it. So your well within the 6 months. Good luck and stick with it. PM me if you need more info


http://www.consumerline.org/make-a-complaint-online/?location=ni

Is this what im looking for?

Im sorry its no a VW dealership so cant complain to them however it is part of a bigger group called the looker group plc.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Contact Trading Standards

And ring every number you can for Looker Group to speak to somebody...

I used to be a Car Salesman in a Main Citroen Dealership down in Cornwall and what you have described is absolutely atrocious. 

It's a shame it was left so long as these things tend to get skewed by the unscrupulous dealers to palm stuff off on the new owners.

They do have a duty of care/sale of goods act and they are in breach of lots of things, especially by not giving you proof of documents etc.

Let everyone you ring know that you felt pressured to take the car and have worried ever since as you felt as though you were bullied into taking it and now they've turned their back on you.

I hope this can be resolved for you....


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks guys you really don't know how much i appreciate your help on the matter.


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

inkey said:


> http://www.consumerline.org/make-a-complaint-online/?location=ni
> 
> Is this what im looking for?
> 
> Im sorry its no a VW dealership so cant complain to them however it is part of a bigger group called the looker group plc.


Yes try that, they might be part of trading standards or will be able to direct you in the right direction. Also, if the car was knowingly sold to you in poor condition i.e. you asked if it had been in an accident, is the car of sound condition and they lied; this is a criminal offence and as such can result in a custodial sentence. Not to sure on the circumstances of your sale but if this is the case you need to get the police involved. They will give you a crime number and investigate the garage. With trading standards and the police on your side, your next step should be the small claims court. You have to give the garage two weeks' notice in writing, recorded delivery and keep a record of everything you send and what happens. Court fees aren't that bad depending on the amount you claim for. Failing that, pay a solicitor on a no win no fee basis and they will claim for everything that you're entitled for. It's a pain but if you're anything like me, "dog with a bone" springs to mind. Good luck!


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

inkey said:


> I don't want the car with one key and im not paying 100 quid for one. I also am not happy one bit about their customer service and not returning calls. The money i paid for the car i wouldn't expect to have these problems. Getting to work is a nitemare with no car.
> 
> Is there anyway i can get a spare key from then in the scheme of how i have been treated i think i should be getting it at least. A few friends have said as the car was different to what was described. I could try get out that way and get a refund.


I think part of the problem you'll now have is that you accepted the car as a 170, if you stopped the deal there and then you'd be within your rights to do so as the car isn't as described. However, you found out and you still drove the car out of the garage, this muddys the water if your reason for returning it is that it isn't the 140 version that was advertised. The garage under those circumstances can point out if you weren't happy to have that version you were within your rights to call off the deal when you discovered it was different. Sad truth is a lot of dealerships have zero clue about the cars they sell.

I'd kick up a stink, phone them daily and contact the parent company daily asking that they give you the key and pay for the car to be serviced and looked over by the main dealer. If those things were addressed would you still want the car though?.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

johanr77 said:


> I think part of the problem you'll now have is that you accepted the car as a 170, if you stopped the deal there and then you'd be within your rights to do so as the car isn't as described. However, you found out and you still drove the car out of the garage, this muddys the water if your reason for returning it is that it isn't the 140 version that was advertised. The garage under those circumstances can point out if you weren't happy to have that version you were within your rights to call off the deal when you discovered it was different. Sad truth is a lot of dealerships have zero clue about the cars they sell.
> 
> I'd kick up a stink, phone them daily and contact the parent company daily asking that they give you the key and pay for the car to be serviced and looked over by the main dealer. If those things were addressed would you still want the car though?.


Yea that's all i am looking is to have those things addressed. Now the more it drags on the more i am losing faith in the car. I have purchased a rns 510 radio for the car at a cost of 500 quid and rubber mats. I have yet to even put them in the car due to how i feel about it.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

Just off the phone to trading standards. Have been told the only thing i can do now is to write a formal letter to them requesting they give me a spare key.

 thought i would have had more of a leg to stand on.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

feel for you chap , my dad got done over with a car and it was me that did everything I could and I tell ya it caused me stress.


----------



## inkey (Jan 22, 2010)

slineclean said:


> feel for you chap , my dad got done over with a car and it was me that did everything I could and I tell ya it caused me stress.


The stress this is causing me is terrible. Have sent a letter to the company and to the PLC who own the company.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Any news on this yet?


----------

